# Looks here! Der Deutsche Klassikpreis.



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.opusklassik.de/?fbclid=IwAR1T_Ea0K36vY5vRdO5Qlf8PxBLkrrzDtBRpc0eA8tCVBxkMKT6NEPzImdg
I love these awards! An opportunity to check out new artists


----------

